# St. Croix Wild River and Avid Steelhead rods......



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

I just got off the phone with St. Croix rods to question why I couldn't find the Wild River line on their website and Dan told me that they've discontinued both the Wild River and the Avid Steelhead lines. I guess I waited too long to pull the trigger. 

Any suggestions for a decent 9.5' ML spinning rod?


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

Okuma sst. I believe they have a 9.5, if not they for sure have a 10.


----------



## tnt1958 (Sep 20, 2014)

There are some on Ebay. Just saw 9'6" ml 2pc. $270.00


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Don’t laugh, one of my rods I use is 9’5”, med. lite bass pro micro lite rod. I paid $60 for it and it works just fine, I’ve used it for casting spoons and spinners and also floating the jig


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

tnt1958 said:


> There are some on Ebay. Just saw 9'6" ml 2pc. $270.00


Someone's making a profit. They listed for $199 until just recently. I do appreciate the heads up though. I looked at a GLoomis E6X at $265 but I only fish Steelhead a few times a year at most, so I'm not sure I can justify the cost. (Dang, that's more than my Medicare Supplemental Insurance plan..lol).


----------



## tnt1958 (Sep 20, 2014)

stormfront said:


> Someone's making a profit. They listed for $199 until just recently. I do appreciate the heads up though. I looked at a GLoomis E6X at $265 but I only fish Steelhead a few times a year at most, so I'm not sure I can justify the cost. (Dang, that's more than my Medicare Supplemental Insurance plan..lol).


That is for the Avid. I didn't look for the Wild River.


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

That's the right price for the Avid. Thanks, tnt.


----------



## dipNrip (Mar 1, 2010)

Fishusa still has a few avids in stock.
I’ve paid more than $50 for a steelhead rod in forever. There isn’t much difference in my opinion and definitely not a $200 difference between the Cortland I have and the St Croix I used to have.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Damn. Just looked at the company site and they appear to be getting out of the steelhead (long) rod business. Lots of focus on bass, walleye, and musky. Doesn't look like anything longer than 8'. I was looking for a replacement for my 1990 premier 9.6' rod (cork handle starting to come loose) but now may look into repair or replacing with something else. 30 years of hard steelie and shoreline walleye fishing finally catching up to the rod - took a 40"+ northern caught while crappie fishing to break it. Definitely durable so wanted to replace it with something similar. Don't feel as bad banging it around a bit as with my Loomis rods.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

I had the 13'er back in the day. Craziest rod I ever owned. It had a purpose and did it well.


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

Wow love me my wild river!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rpage57 (4 mo ago)

stormfront said:


> I just got off the phone with St. Croix rods to question why I couldn't find the Wild River line on their website and Dan told me that they've discontinued both the Wild River and the Avid Steelhead lines. I guess I waited too long to pull the trigger.
> 
> Any suggestions for a decent 9.5' ML spinning rod?


I replaced my Wild River with a Triumph and it has proven to be an excellent rod even superior in some aspects to my deceased Wild River rod!


----------



## MechMark (Nov 3, 2021)

I have a 9' avid fly rod that Im willing to sell if your interested.


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

I just got an Okuma SST, it's a solid rod.


----------

